# How do pigs handle the cold?



## daniel-delarosa

How low of temperatures can pigs handle? What kind of housing would be sufficient enough? I have a  three foot tall lean to with the sides and back enclosed. I have a bunch of straw in it, should part of the front be enclosed too and also, should I put my two pigs together for body heat? They are lined up for butcher at the end of november, so hopefully the extreme cold wont be here by then. (Central Oklahoma)


----------



## drdoolittle

If they're going to the butcher in November, you probably don't have anything to worry about.  My pigs survive the winter just fine as long as I stuff their houses with straw and surround the outside of the houses with bales of straw.  They are penned together to provide extra warmth and companionship.


----------



## Cornish Heritage

LOL! No offense but Oklahoma doesn't even know what extreme cold is! We raised pigs when we lived in MT where the temps got to -40 & folks are raising them in Alaska. Pigs adapt well to the cold and/or the heat. When it is cold they just need plenty of bedding & a friend to keep warm with. Also fact their shelter out of the main prevailing wind. If it is extremely cold they will need more calories so as not to lose condition. 

Liz


----------

